# Collinite 476-Why do some not like it?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got my tin out of retirement last night and got a coat of this on my sisters car and I had no problems with it at all.I got a thin coat on and left it around 5 mins and buffed off easily.The car looks great plus the beading and sheeting is fantastic.Now I had seen people saying that its hard to buff off,use ect but is this down to the user?I know Damon AKA Bigpickle is not a fan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

i love 476 one of the best product's ever :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I dont _personally_ like it as EVERY time I have put a 2nd coat on I get horrendous smears under the layers. They keep coming back and need loads of buffing each time its washed  Its not 'cos I put it on thick either, as several will tell you I'm so tight with putting wax on I get THE thinnest layers possible....

I suspect the solvents liquify the layer below and then seal it in if youre unlucky, and I was unlucky on every occasion I used it. No doubt it does the job well though and I can see why so many like it. I just prefer the FK1000 as I've used it dozens of times with no issues ever. 845 is my preferred Collinite wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It is solvent heavy I might put a second coat on but not today because its raining.FK1000 is easier because you can do a 2nd coat after buffing off the first but I find the beading and sheeting die of quickly.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> It is solvent heavy I might put a second coat on but not today because its raining.FK1000 is easier because you can do a 2nd coat after buffing off the first *but I find the beading and sheeting die of quickly.*


Well that is a 1st, I don't have colli or FK1000 but I'm sure in my array I have similar. I don't think either feature in the showroom section enough to tempt me to try some.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The 1000p seems to go to big flat beads after about a month.It normally has really tight beads.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i got 2 layers on my van now and love it..... beading is ace.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It is SERIOUSLY durable I have had 6 months from two coats with no toppers just QD.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> i love 476 one of the best product's ever :thumb:


+1

Very easy to apply. :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

It's my favourite wax, and the only one I use now 

I assume people _may_ not like it for one of two reasons:

1. They aren't putting it on right;
2. They think because it doesn't cost £50+ that they are getting an inferior product.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> EVERY time I have put a 2nd coat on I get horrendous smears under the layers. They keep coming back and need loads of buffing each time its washed
> 
> I suspect the solvents liquify the layer below and then seal it in if youre unlucky,


Sorry to change the subject but I found this was happening when I used Optimum Car Wax on my black car and put me off using it.


----------



## peterfox (Apr 22, 2007)

I found my way onto this forum after buying Harly Wax from eBay and then starting to look round for other ideas and products to try.

When I finished my tin of Harly I tried Collinite 476 because so many people here praised the way it outlasted other alternatives. My car is a daily driver and never goes in our garage so the durability was a very big draw.

I wouldn't say I was disappointed with the Collinite, more that I just didn't find anything to be impressed with. My feeling was it didn't match the Harly for finish and wetness and, if it was more durable, then I really didn't notice.

I've used the Collinite on my wife's car and on the Fiesta my son had (before it threw a rod on the A38 and gently expired) but the results on those never made me stand back and admire the jobs.

I never put the hours in on my wife's Focus to really get the best finish but, being less than a year old and in good nick, I did expect to be better pleased.

After the Collinite I moved on to Autobalm - a very different animal - and I was far more pleased with that. Now I am as certain as I can be (only opinion, I know) that the Autobalm didn't last anything like as long or as well as the Collinite, but, to be honest, I'm pretty shallow here and it's the looks I'm after. The Autobalm gave, by my inexpert standards, a superb finish and that's why I never returned to the Colly.

Since then I've had the paintwork professionally polished and part of that extravagance (early birthday present...by about 6 months) has been to buy a pot of Z***l Glasur. Problem of course is that unless I now try Collinite on the de-swirled paintwork I can't make a fair comparison but the finish from the Z***l is in another league.

So, personally I'm not anti the 476, but I've not found any compelling reason to stick with it.

End of rambling!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Im pretty careful when it comes to applying waxes but having tried several times, i cannot get the finish out of 476s on my car that supernatural gives. The prep work doesnt differ in approach or products used but it doesnt give the finish SN does. Cant explain it and im not a 'badge snob' either. It could be the cheapest product on the shelf but if it give the best finish then im using it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

peterfox said:


> I found my way onto this forum after buying Harly Wax from eBay and then starting to look round for other ideas and products to try.
> 
> When I finished my tin of Harly I tried Collinite 476 because so many people here praised the way it outlasted other alternatives. My car is a daily driver and never goes in our garage so the durability was a very big draw.
> 
> ...


It's not rambling, and these are the sort of reviews I Like to see (truthful ones) , I have FK2685 which should give a more appealing look than 1000P, compared to other products I don't find it anything to write home about, it's not bad , all the products last a good 6-12 weeks which is ample as there is plenty in the container to re-apply so the durability drops behind the looks ranking for me, by the sounds of it, there is no need for me to try 1000p or 476


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It's not rambling, and these are the sort of reviews I Like to see (truthful ones) , I have FK2685 which should give a more appealing look than 1000P, compared to other products I don't find it anything to write home about, it's not bad , all the products last a good 6-12 weeks which is ample as there is plenty in the container to re-apply so the durability drops behind the looks ranking for me, by the sounds of it, there is no need for me to try 1000p or 476


FK2685 is a great (and cheap) product...

TBH, having used many many many waxes and sealants now, there are very few that offer any real difference in looks to the others IMHO. I have become very jaded when I see raving superlatives about all these products these days. There are a few, but most just make the car look really glossy :lol:

I pay more attention to other characteristics now TBH - some DO allow easier cleaning and rinsing for example, and of course application methods are also key. I swear OCW leaves at least as good finish on my cars as any of the uber expensive waxes I have used, and its slicker as well


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find it hard to tell between waxes.476 looks fine on black.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I just dont get on with OCW, smears and doesnt work for me any tips?

(but I am getting on well with 915!!!)


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> FK2685 is a great (and cheap) product...
> 
> TBH, having used many many many waxes and sealants now, there are very few that offer any real difference in looks to the others IMHO. I have become very jaded when I see raving superlatives about all these products these days. There are a few, but most just make the car look really glossy :lol:
> 
> I pay more attention to other characteristics now TBH - some DO allow easier cleaning and rinsing for example, and of course application methods are also key. I swear OCW leaves at least as good finish on my cars as any of the uber expensive waxes I have used, and its slicker as well


I couldn't have put it better myself. God, I must have tried every bloody wax and sealant under the sun and I really find it hard to tell the difference between a boutique wax and a cheapo one. It's the preparation that makes the difference IMO.

I LOVE collinite. My MR2 has been in storage for over a year now. I put a single coat of 476 on it before I left the UK. When I took the dust cover off it a few weeks ago I was stunned at how good it still looked. The paint was as shiny and fresh as I could have hoped for and the colly was still there doing its job! I had to take a photo I was so impressed! Here it is just after the covers came off!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ looks stunning Bryan 

I always wipe a little something over the MG before she goes into the garage in winter, and it means she comes out in the spring still looking just as good as when she went away


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> Im pretty careful when it comes to applying waxes but having tried several times, i cannot get the finish out of 476s on my car that supernatural gives. The prep work doesnt differ in approach or products used but it doesnt give the finish SN does. Cant explain it and im not a 'badge snob' either. It could be the cheapest product on the shelf but if it give the best finish then im using it.


so you cant get the same finish from a £60 wax that you can out of a £13 one  was you expecting to ? i tried nattys blue as my first wax,and while it was easy on and off and did the job it only lastes about 5-6 weeks.collinite on the other hand was a little harder off but lasts for ages.i dont need a show finish as i dont have time to maintain it,i just want a waxed car thats looks good after a damn good wash.mission achieved with collinite :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I find it hard to tell between waxes.476 looks fine on black.


I second.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> Im pretty careful when it comes to applying waxes but having tried several times, i cannot get the finish out of 476s on my car that supernatural gives. The prep work doesnt differ in approach or products used but it doesnt give the finish SN does. Cant explain it and im not a 'badge snob' either. It could be the cheapest product on the shelf but if it give the best finish then im using it.





silverback said:


> so you cant get the same finish from a £60 wax that you can out of a £13 one  was you expecting to ? i tried nattys blue as my first wax,and while it was easy on and off and did the job it only lastes about 5-6 weeks.collinite on the other hand was a little harder off but lasts for ages.i dont need a show finish as i dont have time to maintain it,i just want a waxed car thats looks good after a damn good wash.mission achieved with collinite :thumb:


he means the opposite. 476 doesnt give as good finish as SN...and I'd have to agree, if only 'cos I spent so much more on the SN :lol: Seriously though, I had 1 layer of SN last all last winter outside without any form of QDs or top-ups, so there are lots of waxes that will show excellent durability when applied correctly and in the best conditions


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks and durability are all down to prep, if your preps not done right your wax/sealant wont bond right and your durability as well as looks will suffer dramatically.

You can spend as little or as much as you like on a wax/sealant, but at the end of the day all an LSP will do is protect and enhance whats beneath it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it's a great, durable wax, but for me it doesn't add that 'something special' to a finish, which waxes like Vics Concours, SN and BOS can. I always found it to look quite sterile like a sealant in a way.

It's good though, and if you're a beading fan it's a great choice.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

one of the downers for me when using this 476 is that it can be fussy as to what type of weather conditions its applied in. i found in cold/damp (yes i am sad out there cleaning on a cold damp morning :lol its just a tad bit more difficult to buff off, the reply to that would be to leave it on a bit longer but if you are a bit pushed for time then thats an issue

ive still got it on myshelf, and always thought to use it during the winter periods but i also got megs 16 next to it and reach for that over the 476


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

silverback said:


> so you cant get the same finish from a £60 wax that you can out of a £13 one  was you expecting to ? i tried nattys blue as my first wax,and while it was easy on and off and did the job it only lastes about 5-6 weeks.collinite on the other hand was a little harder off but lasts for ages.i dont need a show finish as i dont have time to maintain it,i just want a waxed car thats looks good after a damn good wash.mission achieved with collinite :thumb:


^^ =1 :thumb: ^^ It gave one of the best finishes I have ever achieved on my Artic Blue Accord



Porta said:


> I second.


Also tried it on the wifes Black Puma and it looked great

I have lots of favourites though, I don't think I could single any one of them out as my number one choice, I tend to have a gut instinct on which wax to choose for detailing application.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I find it hard to tell between waxes.476 looks fine on black.


+1 although BOS deffo has the edge on looks over the 476's.

my 476's is my over winter wax as the durability is on the money last winter I got a good 7 months easy out of 2 coats of colly....its my wax of choice on details simply because people that arent that bothered about after-care it looks after them for an easy 6 months.

I like dodo Banana Armour too but deffo doesn't have the durability that 476's.

I dont think Colly gives a bad finish and i must say I have never had a problem on it....and i have used my tin on plenty of cars!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I never got on with it either and had exactly the same issues as Bigpikle's documented earlier in the thread.

In hindsight, I've admitted that I might have been a little hasty in selling it on, and should have given it another go, but if I recall I wasn't having the best week with all things car related at the time and it was just a case of "the hell with this stuff - on ebay you go, my friend" :lol:

Having said that, as I love Megs #16 so much now, I can't see any point in getting more 476, as for less money for a bigger pot, the very slightly greater durability of the Colly (although that's debatable) would be lost on me as I wax regularly and never leave an LSP to the point where it's all gone.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I like 476 it will be going on a few cars but I am thinking about doing a Sealant test over the winter months because I have 4 cars to use


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ yep - while Colli used to be the obvious (and often only) contender talked about on here for a durable wax, but with FK1000 hitting these shores now and the resurgence of #16, there is now a good stable of super-durable products to choose from 

Enjoying the #16 myself right now. Soooo easy to use and cleansup really quick and easy I'm finding. Too many good products to choose from.


----------



## BDM (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats the difference bettween this and 915 again? Just more nuba in 915? And 476 longer lasting? I loose track...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have two coats of Megs 16 on my dads car,Its not been washed for 3 weeks but I did an ONR wash on Saturday and was amazed how little dirt was on it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

BDM said:


> Whats the difference bettween this and 915 again? Just more nuba in 915? And 476 longer lasting? I loose track...


915 has more nuba in it,apparently looks better(Highly subjective) 
476 is more synthetic and apparently slightly more durable.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

BDM said:


> I loose track...


Join the club


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i dont like it because its a slag to use compared to other waxes , really difficult to remove and smears even with thin coats


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont find it too hard to use infact its always been easy when ive used it but IMO it beads too much. I get terrible water spotting if i have 476 on the car.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

It's not the easiest wax but no real problems with it. It's just ok :thumb:

Don't like the 915 though. I always get the feeling it mutes the shine I get after I put on some black hole...
When the 476 is fully cured (2-3h) it really adds something to the finish. Nice and glossy :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

james b said:


> Looks and durability are all down to prep, if your preps not done right your wax/sealant wont bond right and your durability as well as looks will suffer dramatically.
> 
> You can spend as little or as much as you like on a wax/sealant, but at the end of the day all an LSP will do is protect and enhance whats beneath it.


I would have to agree with this as my 2 coats of BOS on the A4 have lasted well over what the SV book says....regular washing every week and a wipe over with CG Speed Wipe....and its still coming up as good.

I will deffo go back to 2 coats of 476's over the winter though as its a no brainer and I know it will look after the protection side of things with out me having to think about it.


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

collinite have to be given praise all round for durability, only ever used 915 found it easy to apply and seemed to last forever. 

this post has put me in the notion of trying 476 now!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RP john said:


> collinite have to be given praise all round for durability, only ever used 915 found it easy to apply and seemed to last forever.
> 
> this post has put me in the notion of trying 476 now!


Why not its a good wax with pretty bombproof durability:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> It's my favourite wax, and the only one I use now
> 
> I assume people _may_ not like it for one of two reasons:
> 
> ...


I couldn't agre more. :thumb:


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

Very good products, especially #476s.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

How does 845 compare? Cant find much on this product on the search?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Well I like 476 it will be going on a few cars but I am thinking about doing a Sealant test over the winter months because I have 4 cars to use


I'd be interested in your results, if you have the time to do a test :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_Coyle (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a coat of it on for the last 5-6 months and im still getting beading, great stuff


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't find any issues with #476, but I didn't like the "glassiness" of the fnish.
I think this comes down to 2 things...

1) Personal preference
2) A light or dark coloured car

On my "metallic mud" the Collinite seemed to be extremely shiny, but it lacked
any warmth or depth (not sure how to describe it...)

FK1000p is quite similar in this respect, though not quite as glassy as the 476.
The way I've toned this down is by topping with 1 coat of Harly Wax. The 
Carnuaba in the Harly gives me the warmth and depth, beads well and lasts. 
It's also so easy-on /easy-off and cheap. The combination of FK for durability
and Harly for looks happens to suit my preference. So I have a surplus tin
of 476, presently being used to polish hand-made wooden furniture indoors.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ryand said:


> How does 845 compare? Cant find much on this product on the search?


easier to use, but not as durable, in a nutshell...

there is laods written on it but 845 doesnt come up in the DW search.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Collies 476 is a cracking product and my winter wax for the detailing wagon as it lives outside. Will put two coats on soon, just want to build up the coats of Opti Seal first.

Staying with SN for the missus car as it is garaged, it is wearing 3 coats of Opti Seal Sealant applied over the summer and 2 costs of SN applied yesterday by hand.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> easier to use, but not as durable, in a nutshell...
> 
> there is laods written on it but 845 doesnt come up in the DW search.


cool, how less durable than 476, will i get 6 months out of 2 coats? Perhaps a mid winter top up?

Apply with a foam applicator or a german style oval one?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I put Collinite on my dark blue car a week ago. It darkened the paint although not as dark as Carlack LLS. The swirls were masked a bit and I really enjoyed the looks. 

It rained yesterday. The beading was incredible but the car was full of hand marks. The kids waiting for school bus must have had a great urge to wipe the car down  

I don't know if I would like to get this much beads everytime. NXT 2.0 would give better water sheeting and less water marks.


----------

